# Keeping a betta in the bathroom?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I know its probably not a common practice since the temp could change radically due to showering but I am the only one to shower in there for about 15 minutes a day. It is the most level temp in the house during the winter months...is it okay for a betta tank to be in a bathroom if the temp is only going to be subject to the possibility of temp change during my shower? My room isnt heated, our office isnt heated, our living room and dining are heated through a wood stove so it really gets boiling hot in those rooms, the bathroom is the most level temp in the house during the winter months...thoughts?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I've kept fish in my bathroom before a few times for a bit and I never had any trouble with temp swings when I showered or anything like that actually. Granted when I did this my bathroom was quite large though....
One other thing to think about though is cleaning; you have to be careful when you clean your bathroom and what products you use around the tank, especially anything you spray.

Other then that, I don't see any problem with keeping your fish in your bathroom.....personally I was never fond of the arrangement. After all, I spent only a couple of minutes in the bathroom a few times a day, and I prefer to have my finned companions where I can see and talk to and interact with them most of the day 

How cold does your room/office generally get though? If you're worried about you tank getting a little too hot in the dining or living room, you may still be able to keep him in your bedroom or office if you have a good adjustable heater.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks Dragonfish! the office and bedroom drop to 50 or even 40 in the winter :/ really old farm house with no heating units in some rooms lol. The rooms that the woodstove get so hot we usually have to into the cold rooms to cool off...its pretty up and down lol...I agree with the lack of attention tho...thats the only down fall :/


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Goodness, that IS really cold....yeeeah, not sure if a heater could keep up with that....
But yeah, your bathroom should be just fine. Unless its super super tiny and heats up really warm really quickly when you take a shower, I don't think that should be much of an issue. When I had my fish in the bathroom, I took longer showers and I like my showers extremely hot....not even the slightest temp change, I watched that like a hawk. xD

Best of luck!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I understand your dilemma! I used to live in a hundred yo farmhouse with a wood stove too, but I didn't have fish then. Now I live in a house built in 1950 and it has no central heat/air...we have a motel type window model for air and heat...we use fans to move the cold/warm air to other rooms..I'm still wondering where to keep my tanks this winter. The summer has been easy with them in my bedroom away from the AC, but I like to open my window when the cool weather comes..so, yeah, I'm not sure what I'm gonna do yet.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I had to keep my quarantine tank in my bathroom temporarily. I was paranoid about temp changes as well and I would check the thermometer before and after showering, it never changed.

Make sure you use a heater that is adjustable and has a thermostat, so it will not overheat or anything. Also turn on the bathroom fan during showering so it doesnt get too stuffy.

I think it would be okay to permanently keep a tank in the bathroom given what I mentioned above.
If only I had the money, I'd have a tank in there permanently!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The worst part is the lonliness..and strong oders, try not to leave in there for a long per of time, if you can help it, move him from room to room and try to spend a lot of time with him in there..I have one of my fish upstairs, and the rest downstairs, and I swear my fish upstairs is lonely..he does not respond the same as the rest..but I think I may have to bring most of them up for the same reason..heat rises, and in the coming months it will be much warmer, and safer for them..the thing I am worried is cleaning products..I try not to spray anything directly in the air..at all anymore..I don't even put on my perfume until I leave the house..


----------

